# Chas, this one's or you



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

Chas, 
Thanks again for making the warranty process so painless. As you requested, here is the final build. Unfortunately, due to the crappy weather this year here in Beantown, been only on her once since building her up. But, the clocks have changed, the crocuses are in bloom - Spring is coming! Can't wait to throw my leg over her again.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

What a great bike. Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## Adjudic8r (Mar 11, 2007)

Very nice! Who makes the wheels?


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Adjudic8r said:


> Very nice! Who makes the wheels?


Those wheels appear to be Reynolds wheels minus their decals.


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

You are correct Forrest, older model DV46s with the White Industry hubs.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Johnnysmooth said:


> You are correct Forrest, older model DV46s with the White Industry hubs.


I cheated. I used to have a set of Stratus DVs, and the very first thing I did when I brought the home was peel the decals off.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

black and white color looks great!


----------

